# Big Bend



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

Headed with the family to Big Bend for spring break. Staying at BJ's rv park in Terlingua. We plan on rafting Rio Grande one day and maybe horseback riding. Does anyone have any suggestions for other activities?


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I believe there are some dunes. I also remember hiking to this canyon that was known for its strong winds. Been so long sense I have been sorry I am not much more help.


----------



## LoneStarWild (Apr 20, 2012)

I just got back from there last week and all i saw was rock! Its amazing country! I was hunting so i wasnt really looking flr recreation but i did notice alot off dirt bike rentals. My suggestion would be to take the opportunity to enjoy your family and get close to nature

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

parrka said:


> Headed with the family to Big Bend for spring break. Staying at BJ's rv park in Terlingua. We plan on rafting Rio Grande one day and maybe horseback riding. Does anyone have any suggestions for other activities?


Davis Mountain Observatory just north of Alpine. They are open some evenings and you can look through the big telescope.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Might as well stop and eat at the Reata in Alpine while you're there!


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*Big Bend Recreation*

Make sure you do the hot tub at the thermal springs down by Rio Grande Village. Don't waste your money on horses go ahead and rent a jeep and ride the river road. Go to the Starlight for a drink not dinner it is expensive and long wait. Play pool at the Boathouse in the Ghost town kids welcome. Not much for breakfast in town but the Chios Basin does a good breakfast buffet for about 8 bucks a person. It has a great sunrise view. Dont speed the tickets are expensive and the rangers look from miles away and gang up to catch speeders. Best trail is the St Elanor crack it is about 2 mile hike. BJ's is a plain park so dont plan any time at the RV. Keep the fuel tank full. Gas in the park will be 25 cents higher. Fill up heavy before you leave the interstate cause diesel fuel was 4.57 a gallon at christmas closer to the park. It will be crowded so be patient . Main thing is take time to notice no city noise, no big city lights, and lots of Gods country.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Plan on spending so quality time star gazing. The night sky is amazing, as Big Bend is so far away from big city stray light. I suggest you bring binoculars and some blankets.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

star shows at mcdonalds obs are real cool, nit sure when they start. Be sure and see the chisos mtns, and the river road is really pretty


----------



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got back from Big Bend thanks for all the suggestions .


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

So.....how was it??????


----------



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

We had a great time. My family got to see a part or Texas they did not know existed.We canoed the Rio Grande in Texas Big Bend Ranch state park and in Big Bend. We visited the hot springs (which was nice because it was cold several morns(30 deg fer)) and soaked and ate lunch under the big palm trees next to the river. We also hicked to balancing rock, Santa Elena Canyon and Cat Tails Falls (the only water fall in the park which is not on any map). BJs is nice campground and good central location. We also went to Starlight Theater for good music and to watch sunsets on the mountains while on their porch. Anybody who goes down there must also go to The Kiva (look it up, what a place).


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

http://www.lakiva.net/aboutlaKiva


----------

